# Exo Terra vs Komodo VIVS



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

So guys whats the best out of the two I have not seen a Komodo viv so I cant say if its any better just as good or not so good.
So if anyone can give me some info / pic's of there Komomdo vivs to take a look at that would be good. And some input on what you think to the viv.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

toxic said:


> So guys whats the best out of the two I have not seen a Komodo viv so I cant say if its any better just as good or not so good.
> So if anyone can give me some info / pic's of there Komomdo vivs to take a look at that would be good. And some input on what you think to the viv.


good question!!! im also interested, ive always bought exo terra, ive got one atasuki viv and although it looks good its not up to exo terra standards. so what are these komodo vivs actually like?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

from what ive heard there well made. but they dont seem to have alot of room for substrate


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

they komodo are nice tanks that work out slightly cheaper than exo terra but the build quality is just slightly not as good as exo terras. and yeah less space for substrate


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

think im going to go with what I know then and get exo terra


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i wouldnt bother with them clear seals are bigger cheaper and look nicer


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> i wouldnt bother with them clear seals are bigger cheaper and look nicer


Yes the clear seals are bigger but there not as good and I think the Exo terra look much nicer.

I have a Perfecto Reptile Habitat with a Clear seal lid to give me the best from the Perfecto viv but I still think exo are a much nicer viv.



Oh had a look at a Komodo viv and there not much in the price with them and yes thay do suck next to exo terra as in you cant do much with them as theres not much room for substrate


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

toxic said:


> Yes the clear seals are bigger but there not as good and I think the Exo terra look much nicer.
> 
> I have a Perfecto Reptile Habitat with a Clear seal lid to give me the best from the Perfecto viv but I still think exo are a much nicer viv.


iv just swaped my Exo terra for clear seal you can see in them alot better i think there only really good for spiders


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

zoo med were bringing in a line of vivs similar to the exo terras, im not sure how good they are, the exo terras are good but only for small reptiles


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Komodo is slightley bigger...for e.g, exo terra is 30 x 30 x 30, komodo is 45 x 35 x 35, u get the flow.

Exo terra always been my fav, always will babe  LMAO


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> iv just swaped my Exo terra for clear seal you can see in them alot better i think there only really good for spiders


Yer you got a good step up I bet as you only had the 30 x 30 x 30 as you say you cant keep much in them. 



alphakenny1 said:


> zoo med were bringing in a line of vivs similar to the exo terras, im not sure how good they are, the exo terras are good but only for small reptiles


 Yer I have seen the Zoomed ones on some online shop's and thay cost all most twice the cost. But thay do look like thay maybe a good viv but to much for me lol.

As you say the Exo terra good for small reptiles but Brill for Amphibians.

I would not class my salf as a fan boy with exo terra vivs but for the money I think there maybe top of the game. But I cant say 100% as I have only seen a hand full of vivs that where not exo.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its all good saying that clearseal are good (which they defo are I have a empty one atm) but hte lids are quite pathetic and I dnt wnna pay out like 25 pound for a clear seal viv lid when i can get exoterras for 30 x 30 x 30


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

toxic said:


> Yer you got a good step up I bet as you only had the 30 x 30 x 30 as you say you cant keep much in them.
> 
> yer i can get so much more in it now and do so much more for my fbt i gess its each to there own really terras are good but i think there not as clear as a clearseal if you get my drift they dont have that plastic around it
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

yh I have the 18 x 10 x 10 with a plastic lid, the point im making is that the viv lids are blody expensize, and if u have a snake of somespecies of toad then they can easily push off the lid but i had my leopard gecko in it as a baby.


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought the Clearseal Vivarium lid for my Perfecto viv and it cost just under £30. But it has mad the viv look 100X nicer










Old lid









New lid









:2thumb:

But i think I may sell this viv its a good size but no room for it.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

i use the exo terra ones but could be tempted to use the zoo med ones heres a link to them
Entry Detail

have seen these the difference between them is only one door, and lid is full mesh rather then being split.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

toxic said:


> I bought the Clearseal Vivarium lid for my Perfecto viv and it cost just under £30. But it has mad the viv look 100X nicer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im liking that lid i have a really rubbish lid on mine at the mo my friend made a lid out of blue perspex it looks good i might even do it, its going to be cheaper then one like yours


----------

